# ID this for me Please!



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

This is growing in my crabgrass and i'm not real sure what type of grass it is. I guess goosegrass however? I do know if I hit it with N it will burn up.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Too early to id for sure TJ.....it mimics lots of nuisances at this stage.....could be foxtail etc. Don't think it is goose because goose grows low and not so much upright until it boots.

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://cleancutproperty.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Goose-Grass.jpg&imgrefurl=http://cleancutproperty.com/weed-control/grassy-weeds/goosegrass/&h=1536&w=2304&tbnid=MdBtfvUQWKbwGM&tbnh=183&tbnw=275&vet=1&docid=s4RV3tiYCXE2sM

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

It looks like it might be watergrass. Is it in a damp area, like a waterway, that has moister soil?

Ralph


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

rjmoses said:


> It looks like it might be watergrass. Is it in a damp area, like a waterway, that has moister soil?
> 
> Ralph


Yes it's on wet soil.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Vol said:


> Too early to id for sure TJ.....it mimics lots of nuisances at this stage.....could be foxtail etc. Don't think it is goose because goose grows low and not so much upright until it boots.
> 
> https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://cleancutproperty.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Goose-Grass.jpg&imgrefurl=http://cleancutproperty.com/weed-control/grassy-weeds/goosegrass/&h=1536&w=2304&tbnid=MdBtfvUQWKbwGM&tbnh=183&tbnw=275&vet=1&docid=s4RV3tiYCXE2sM
> 
> Regards, Mike


Your right Mike, I have enough goose grass in my garden to recognize it, I'm leaning towards a foxtail or watergrass like Ralph suggested. I,ll go get some more pics this morning in better light. It's not hurting nothing the cows will eat it.


----------

